# Issues with Dark Theme



## Ryukouki (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey there!

So I don't know if it's just me, but ever since I've been posting big old windy topics, I've run into a number of issues with Dark Theme users who have problems making out text or different formatting types. This issue is more evident in long and typed out responses, editorial related topics, or format heavy postings. I have seen complaints about the headers causing issues with viewing, or the text that is typed elsewhere before formatting is not the right color to be readable on the dark theme background, not to mention that emotes still have a white background on the black background. 

At this point, it's just an inconvenience that this continues to happen, as it's not really the fault of myself or whoever decides to use the light theme. Can we possibly look into remaking the dark theme so that it's more user friendly?


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2014)

The issue is not the dark theme. The issue is people copy-pasting black text, causing the rich text editor to apply a color=black or something similar to it, which cannot be themed due to HTML reasons, and black text on a dark grey/black background tends to be rather unreadable. A decent solution would be to change the Rich Text Editor to remove formatting when pasting by default and have a special button for pasting while keeping formatting intact, but someone said the rich text editor was very hard to mess with IIRC. And yes, emotes should be updated, +1 to that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 24, 2014)

Text often goes a different colour on the dark theme after someone posts an external source or starts using special formatting
If the text colour is left on default it adjusts for dark theme but once you change the colour, setting it back to black makes it basically invisible.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 24, 2014)

Either way that's still a nuisance for people like me or for my Reporter colleagues who spend time writing format heavy posts.


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Either way that's still a nuisance for people like me or for my Reporter colleagues who spend time writing format heavy posts.


As long as you don't explicitly use dark colors it's perfectly fine. Actually even black is somewhat fine. Grey and dark green are probably some of the worst offenders. Black just looks weird though. The only way to change the dark theme so that it would not have these issues would be to make the background for posts white, ruining the entire point of having one in the first place.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> As long as you don't explicitly use dark colors it's perfectly fine. Actually even black is somewhat fine. Grey and dark green are probably some of the worst offenders. Black just looks weird though. The only way to change the dark theme so that it would not have these issues would be to make the background for posts white, ruining the entire point of having one in the first place.


 

I type the majority of my posts on Microsoft Word and then send them over here for formatting.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 24, 2014)

Arras said:


> As long as you don't explicitly use dark colors it's perfectly fine. The only way to change the dark theme so that it would not have these issues would be to make the background for posts white, ruining the entire point of having one in the first place.


 
There just needs to be a "default colour" option in the colour palette because the default text colour for us is white, while for normal casual tempers its black


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2014)

If you're just pasting them over from here to there and then formatting them here, use CTRL+Shift+V (For Chrome, and I think this works in Firefox now too though it might be a different key combination). It pastes everything in plain text without the formatting.

Alternatively, after you paste everything just CTRL+A then use the eraser in the top left corner to remove formatting as well.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> If you're just pasting them over from here to there and then formatting them here, use CTRL+Shift+V (For Chrome, and I think this works in Firefox now too though it might be a different key combination). It pastes everything in plain text without the formatting.
> 
> Alternatively, after you paste everything just CTRL+A then use the eraser in the top left corner to remove formatting as well.


 

I know you can do that, but it would definitely be more convenient if we could just type things out on a separate medium, copy paste with no worries, and still achieve the desired result.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences
Uncheck "use rich text editor" and all is good. If you prefer instead there is a simple mode in the rich text editor that should leave out the formatting and I believe there is a remove formatting button but I will have to check on that.

Alternative suggestion.
Force the dark theme upon everybody.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 24, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences
> Uncheck "use rich text editor" and all is good. If you prefer instead there is a simple mode in the rich text editor that should leave out the formatting and I believe there is a remove formatting button but I will have to check on that.
> 
> Alternative suggestion.
> Force the dark theme upon everybody.


 

No. Please no.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> No. Please no.



http://userstyles.org/
http://userscripts.org/
http://www.greasespot.net/


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 24, 2014)

Is it possible we get a better looking light theme? IMO its almost impossible to differenteate between posts, and the borders between avatars, or anything to the left of the posting area gets lost because of how light everything is. 

Also who can we bother to make us an "actual" black theme or something? They gray looks "okay" but its just more dirty.


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Is it possible we get a better looking light theme? IMO its almost impossible to differenteate between posts, and the borders between avatars, or anything to the left of the posting area gets lost because of how light everything is.
> 
> Also who can we bother to make us an "actual" black theme or something? They gray looks "okay" but its just more dirty.


It's still not black but http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark makes it slightly darker?
Edit: it kind of makes the posts themselves a tad lighter or the same, but the page background becomes a bit darker.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 25, 2014)

Arras said:


> It's still not black but http://userstyles.org/styles/77518/gbatemp-v4-dark makes it slightly darker?
> Edit: it kind of makes the posts themselves a tad lighter or the same, but the page background becomes a bit darker.


Ehhh
I mean Its a good suggestion, but it makes the page seem even lighter and... looks like the page... died lol


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 25, 2014)

You mean like when someone quotes certain posts, the text in the quote becomes dark blue and the following text in that user's post is dark blue too?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 25, 2014)

I realize that this one is payed, but just a cursory look shows that there are styles out there for Xenforo. 
http://xenforo.com/community/resources/black-responsive.1649/


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> You mean like when someone quotes certain posts, the text in the quote becomes dark blue and the following text in that user's post is dark blue too?


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/datel-powersaves-now-supports-pokemon-x-y.361711/page-14#post-4920457

Example


----------

